
Project Renaissance: Avoid the Concurrency Trap by Embracing Non-Determinism - mpweiher
http://stefan-marr.de/renaissance/
======
zengid
The video from Channel9 in the 'Showcase' section features an interview of
David Ungar, one of the brains behind the Self programming language. Self was
influential for using the prototype model, now used by JavaScript. Also, Lars
Bak, the guy behind V8, worked with Ungar. Here is a separate link to that
video [1], since the tiny embedded video player seems to make viewing
difficult.

Looks like this project Renaissance is stagnant (from the looks of the RoarVM
github page), but does anyone know if this project has influenced other
contemporary work?

[1] [https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/SPLASH-2011-David-
Un...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/SPLASH-2011-David-Ungar-Self-
ManyCore-and-Embracing-Non-Determinism)

------
jadbox
I wonder if this kind of research also translates to language design for
quantum computers where determinism has to be sacrificed to a degree?

~~~
asitdhal
This will have a lot of positive impacts if these kinds of research are
converted to some frameworks instead of a new language.

Like scala has STM support !!

